

Ask HN: Where can I get the white lable solution for a web to print website? - kevivforever

I am looking for white lable solution for a web to print website (like milkbooks.com and shutterfly.com)specially for the photobooks.  I found this http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.imaxel.com&#x2F; from google but didnt get many good results.
======
pjungwir
I helped out on a nice photobook editor that is here:

[http://pook.io/auth/login#designStage=demo](http://pook.io/auth/login#designStage=demo)

Its particular advantage was that web-to-print was very accurate and reliable,
so you could depend on getting a book that looked like what you saw on the
screen.

The owner eventually decided not to bring it to market, but he might be
interested in hearing from you. You can read more about the project here:

[https://github.com/atotic/pb_server](https://github.com/atotic/pb_server)

~~~
kevivforever
thanks man!!

------
thePrimate
Just some clarifications:

\- by "whitelist" you mean "white label", right? \- What features are you
exactly looking for?

~~~
kevivforever
Yes white label. Few Features like multiple user, autofill, export the
photobook to pdf for printing, custom template and interface etc

